# On our way to Cornwall



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Chilling in the car 😄


----------



## fizzital (Aug 28, 2012)

Brilliant pic, she looks adorable like that, Tiggy likes that pose too! Enjoy Cornwall.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow she looks so much like Malie.Thats her favourite sleeping position


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Have a fantastic time...lots of photos please hoto:

xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

Enjoy Cornwall, Binky is looking adorable as usual xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Binky looks like my Fudge ... so cute sleeping on the back seat .. have a lovely holiday and please share lots of photos with us all. xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh lucky you, where are you heading to? Hope you have some nice weather. I'm missing Cornwall so much already, not going back now till Easter  out:


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw thanks everyone she is super cute and v well behaved..did exceptionally well for the 3.5 hours in the car, we did have a pee stop (more for me than her!) at okehampton and then powered through. 
Clare we are just outside Falmouth.. I am from down here and all my family are here so we are visiting mum for the weekend 
We are off to the beach tomorrow so will be armed with camera!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Have a super time and post some pics!


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha I love that photo! Binky is really gorgeous!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are some pics, we had such a lovely time with Binky in the beach, I have never ever seen her that happy or excited!! It was sooooo wonderful to see. She did a flip and a rolly polly out of sheer joy!!! 😍😍

The black and white picture is Binky and my daughter in bed. We did take the crate but as you can see, who needs the crate when you get to snuggle up to your 'big sis' on a blow up lilo 😄 so the crate stayed in the car flat packed. She went to the door every time she needed the loo as well...good girl. 

A couple on the beach were chatting to me about her as they thought she was lovely, and then an hour later tracked me down in a cafe to reconfirm the mix of breeds and said we had inspired them to get a poo!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh you are so so so lucky...
I seriously feel in need to escape for a holiday - but sadly can't see how at the moment!
Binky on the beach, happy, happy puppy! Did she not go into the sea?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fabulous pictures! Looks like you had some lovely winter sun too.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

We had glorious weather Clare! So lucky 
Marzi she went into the sea up to the tops of her legs, then chickened out!! She is used to 'stationary' water at our local lake, and regularly chucks herself in there, but the movement of the sea made her wary of going any deeper..to be honest I was a bit pleased as didn't fancy a brisk winter swim...although there were plenty of nutters in the sea!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Fab photos xx


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

Think I recognise this beach as Gyllngvase in Falmouth?! I'm from there too originally and now live in Bude on the North coast. Binky looks as if she is having a ball- our Rosie loves the beach too and loves the rockpools!
Enjoy the rest of your holiday- think it's supposed to be getting a bit drier!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Allison said:


> Think I recognise this beach as Gyllngvase in Falmouth?! I'm from there too originally and now live in Bude on the North coast. Binky looks as if she is having a ball- our Rosie loves the beach too and loves the rockpools!
> Enjoy the rest of your holiday- think it's supposed to be getting a bit drier!


Bang on!!! Yes it is gylly beach! My mum lives about 10 mins from it, so we are there a lot..fab cafe over looking the beach!! I love Bude as well..the north coast is beautiful, you are v lucky


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What lovely photos Sam, looks just perfect for a dog holiday. Haven't been there since I was young, would love to go back.

How lovely that the couple were so taken with Binky that theyre going for a poo now 

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> What lovely photos Sam, looks just perfect for a dog holiday. Haven't been there since I was young, would love to go back.
> 
> How lovely that the couple were so taken with Binky that theyre going for a poo now
> 
> xxx


I guess cornwall is a bit of a trek for you Mairi! We adore Scotland but may need to stop off for a few pee breaks if we venture up with la poo! 

Yes they were v sweet couple, they had a very old spaniel with them and were looking for dog number 2. 

Best of luck for tomorrow with Molly! :hug:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah thanks 

Yes you'll def need to take a wee trip North of the Border one day ... 

xxx


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Cornwall looks lovely Sam, missed our usual Sept visit because Raff was so small so getting withdrawal symptoms because we have to wait 'til April. We love the cafe on Gylly beach too, is it dog friendly? We have to check all our familiar haunts to see if Raffy will be welcome. Looking forward to seeing you Saturday, Lynne


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Forgot to say most important thing - Lovely photos of Binky


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What lovely photos, that is one very happy Poo playing on the beach. There's something about Cockapoo's and beaches, they go so well together. 

Millie's the same, she doesn't like to go into the sea deeper than her legs.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ah thanks
> 
> Yes you'll def need to take a wee trip North of the Border one day ...
> 
> xxx


Definitely Mairi! May fly though...


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

loopyloo said:


> Cornwall looks lovely Sam, missed our usual Sept visit because Raff was so small so getting withdrawal symptoms because we have to wait 'til April. We love the cafe on Gylly beach too, is it dog friendly? We have to check all our familiar haunts to see if Raffy will be welcome. Looking forward to seeing you Saturday, Lynne


It was v lovely Lynne. Yep the beach is ok for dogs in the winter, they are banned between Easter Day and 1st October. We counted 20 dogs when we were there!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

loopyloo said:


> Forgot to say most important thing - Lovely photos of Binky


Thank you Lynne!! Looking forward to seeing raff (and you!) this weekend


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> What lovely photos, that is one very happy Poo playing on the beach. There's something about Cockapoo's and beaches, they go so well together.
> 
> Millie's the same, she doesn't like to go into the sea deeper than her legs.


I agree Cockapoos and beaches are a marriage made in heaven


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> Definitely Mairi! May fly though...


Or you could meet each other at the Poo Mega Meet in the Peak District on Sat 22nd June 2013.......plug plug


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Or you could meet each other at the Poo Mega Meet in the Peak District on Sat 22nd June 2013.......plug plug


Good shout Clare!! Yes I am going along so 2 birds 1 stone


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Or you could meet each other at the Poo Mega Meet in the Peak District on Sat 22nd June 2013.......plug plug


Isn't it going to be so exciting... And also a little weird....meeting people you met on 'a forum' ... Never thought I'd see the day!! 

There's sooo many people I can't wait to meet in person and have a 'real' chat to ... Never mind the poos... They get enough attention on here   

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I suppose it's a bit like online dating but online friend finding instead . We'll have a good laugh in the Peak District. It's a shame it's still such a long way off but something to look forward to!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> I suppose it's a bit like online dating but online friend finding instead . We'll have a good laugh in the Peak District. It's a shame it's still such a long way off but something to look forward to!


Haha... Yeah online friend finding!!  

I'm still hoping to go to Crufts and see some of you there in March... Must dig out that thread and see who's going 

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ooh yes I am really looking forward to putting faces to user names!! Seems a long way off but the way time disappears out from under me I am sure it will be here in 5 mins 
Mairi I am going to crufts!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

We can perhaps have a 'March Mini Meet' at Crufts then?? 

:whoo::whoo::whoo:

Must look at trains/flights ...

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Definitely Mairi! :twothumbs: We plan to go on the Saturday


----------

